# menu window



## mybofy (5 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour
Je développe des applications macOS avec wxWidgets. 
Ça marche bien.

Est-il possible de supprimer le menu Window dans la barre des menus d'une application ?

Merci


----------



## fpeyret (15 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

En cherchant dans les archives de l'internet j'ai trouvé ça.
Sur ce forum de wxPython ils parlent de ce problème de fenêtre gérer par l'OS directement et de l'impossibilité de supprimer ou modifier certaine partie de le liste des éléments du menu.
Alors je ne sais pas exactement si wxWidgets est contraint de la même manière, mais peut être que trouvera une piste sur ces forums.

Il faudrait aussi regarder du coté de language plus classique dans l'environnement mac os si ils ont une solution à cet demande.

Bonne recherches.


----------



## mybofy (16 Novembre 2019)

"ça" marche parfaitement.
Dommage que cela n'apparaisse pas dans les passages de la documentation wxWidgets consacrés à macOS (ou alors je ne l'ai pas trouvé)

Grand merci !


----------

